# مطلوب كتب



## نرمين مجيد حميد (20 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم محتاجه كتب كثيره(مصادر لمشروعي) عن تصميم الطائرات


----------



## Ahmed Ab (20 أكتوبر 2011)

اولا - لازم تحددى نوع الطائره وما تريدين تصميمه والا هنكون كاننا بنبحث على ابره فى كومة قش .
ثانيا - الموضوع مش سهل كده بالنسبه لمبتدئين والكتب مش هى الحل لازم يكون فى حد يكون عنده خبره .


----------



## سامح الفيومى (20 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
أختي المهندسة الفاضلة 
إليك رابط مكتبة قسم هندسة الطيران وعلوم الفضاء
فلتبحثي فيها عما تحتاجيه من كتب

مكتبة هندسة الطيران وعلوم الفضـاء Aerospace Engineering - ملتقى المهندسين العرب - أول ملتقى هندسي عربي​


----------



## نرمين مجيد حميد (21 أكتوبر 2011)

*الى الاخ احمد*

بس يا اخ احمد اني مداكلك اريد اصمم طياره حته اختار نوعها اني اريد استفسر عن منظومه فيها ويشكل عام عن تصميمها لهاي المنظومه ادا عندك معلومات خلص


----------



## نرمين مجيد حميد (21 أكتوبر 2011)

*الى الاخ سامح*

مشكور اخ سامح عله هالمساعده وعله فكره اني استادي اله خبره كبيره بالطائرات وهو اليساعدي بتصميم هدي المنظومه مجرد ابحثله عن مصادر


----------



## Ahmed Ab (21 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخى م/ سامح 
وعجبنى فيك انك بتخلص الموضيع بسرعه 
والمكتبه جميله جدا وعلى كده اى حد عايز معلومات اخليه يروح هناك ويبحث عن المعلومه التى يريد


----------



## نرمين مجيد حميد (21 أكتوبر 2011)

بس اريد استفسر عن ارتطام تصادم عجلات الطائره عن هبوط اوصعود الطائره


----------



## Ahmed Ab (21 أكتوبر 2011)

لقد رد م / سامح على سؤلك من قبل فى موضوع قد سبق وطرحتيه وهذه هى رابطتته
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t288772.html


----------



## نرمين مجيد حميد (21 أكتوبر 2011)

بس استفساري عن حاله التصادم في العجلات؟؟؟ ابحث في ظاهره التصادم للعجلات


----------



## Ahmed Ab (21 أكتوبر 2011)

الرابطه ديه عن كيفية هبوط الطائره 
هبوط - ويكيبيديا، الموسوعة الحرة


----------



## سامح الفيومى (21 أكتوبر 2011)

نرمين مجيد حميد قال:


> بس استفساري عن حاله التصادم في العجلات؟؟؟ ابحث في ظاهره التصادم للعجلات


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
إختي الفاضلة
سأشرح لك من واقع خبرتي العملية ومن واقع دراستي ولكن سامحوني فالخطأ وارد ولو فيه خطأ ياريت تصححولي​حوادث تصادم عجلات الطائرة كثيرة ومنها ما هو يسبب تدمير الطائرة كاملة ومنها ما يتعلق بعدم نزول العجلات اصلا ولكن قد ينقسم إلى نقطتين يندرج تحتهما اغلب الأسباب:-
1- خطأ بشري :-
وهو ما يتعلق بالطاقم فمثلا زواية هبوط الطائرة واعني بها زواية الفلاب وكذلك سرعة الطائرة ولا اعني أن الطيار ينزل بزواية او سرعة خاطئة ولكن قد تتدخل عوامل طبيعية مثل العاصفة او المطر مثلا فيسبب إنحراف وغيرها من أسباب عدم نزول الجنيحات في توقيت غير مظبوط او يحدث تأخير أو قد يكون هناك خطأ بالمحرك يسبب إضطراب في السرعة كل ذلك يؤثر على عملية هبوط الطائرة.
2- خطأ في منظومة الهبوط:-
حالة هبوط الطائرة حالة خطيرة جدا بالنشبة للطائرة وتكون حرجة وتحدث اضطرابات عديدة في جميع القوى المؤئرة على جسم الطائرة وتختلف هنا الحسابات وتصبح معقدة ولكن فلنركز على منظومة الهبوط فنبدأ بالعجلات فهي مصنوعة من مواد معظمها تقلل من زياردة الحريق عند الإشتغال فالعجلات بها النيتروجين الذي لا يساعد على الإشتعال كما ان درجة حرارته مع ضغطه تحمي النظام من الحرارة المرتفعة الناتجة عن الإحتكاك وننتقل إلى ماص الصدمات وهو يعمل سوستة اثناء نزول الطائرة عن طريق الزيت ودورة الهيدروليك ليصبح هنا التصادم مع الأرض مرن وهنا ننظر لكل التوقعات التي قد تحدث بالعجلات من تغير الضغط او ارتفاع درجة الحرارة وكذلك ماص الصدمات فقد يحدث خلل في دائرة الهيدروليك في اي وقت 
آسف للإطالة ولكن هناك الكثير قد لا أعلمه​


----------



## Ahmed Ab (22 أكتوبر 2011)

بس انا اتوقع ان هى كانت تريد معرفه لحظه ارتطام العجلات بالمدرج وكيفية تقليل قوه هذا الارتطام 
فوزن الطائره قد يكون كبيرا جدا ويصل الى عده اطنان - فيجب ان يكون فى الطائره مثلا مقلل الصدمات مثل الذى يوجد فى السياره العاديه ويسمى بمساعدين السياره ويوجد خلف العجل وهذا فكره عمله بسيطه وقد يكون ليس بالتعقيد الكبير فى الطائرات الخفيفه عنها فى الطائرات ثقيله الوزن 

ارجو ان تكونوا قد فهمتم وجهة نظرى من ناحيه امتلاك الطائره لمقلل للاصطدام يكون من ظمن منظومه العجل وهذا ما قمت بتنفيذه فى طائرتى الخاصه ولكن بطريقه سهله وفعاله مع الرغم من خفة الطائره 
واشكر م/ سامح على مجهوده الكبير فى هذا القسم 
وشكرا


----------



## عماد المشهداني (31 أكتوبر 2011)

نرمين مجيد حميد قال:


> بس استفساري عن حاله التصادم في العجلات؟؟؟ ابحث في ظاهره التصادم للعجلات


*سؤالك غير واضح اختي نرمين *
*ارجو توضيح ايش المطلوب بالضبط يمكن اقدر اساعدك *
*هل المطلوب كيفية استخراج وحساب قوة التصادم بالارض لحظة الهبوط ؟*
*ماذا تقصدين تصادم العجلات عند الاقلاع ؟ هل تقصدين القوة اللازمة لرفع العجلات اثناء عملية الاقلاع ؟؟*
*سؤالك على العموم غير واضح .... نرجو تحديد المطلوب ليتسنى الاجابة*
*تقبلي تحياتي*​


----------



## yasir altaay (31 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليك

تصادم عجلات الطائرة بالارض صورة مع شرح في هذا الرابط . . . أتمنى التوفيق للجميع
http://www.4shared.com/file/ZCxzBtIP/___.html


----------



## yasir altaay (31 أكتوبر 2011)

سؤال الاخت نرمين عن كيفيت تقليل صدمات عجلات الطائرة عند الهبوط . . .


*"وما توفيقي إلا بالله عليه توكلت وإليه أنيب"*


----------



## عماد المشهداني (2 نوفمبر 2011)

yasir altaay قال:


> سؤال الاخت نرمين عن كيفيت تقليل صدمات عجلات الطائرة عند الهبوط . . .
> *"وما توفيقي إلا بالله عليه توكلت وإليه أنيب"*


*ساحاول الحصول على معلومات عن هذا الموضوع وان حصلت ساوافيكم باذن الله*​


----------

